# Sign-up thread for the MillerMods Cree Arc AAA 2-stage (Part 3)



## MillerMods

All lights are now being built with the R2 binned Cree XR-E's I have WC and WG tints.

Here are some shot's comparing an LOP SE on high w/ an SV1H Lux I (Left), the Cree monster at 1 watt or ~320mA (center), and one of my Luxeon Arc mods w/ an SWOH Lux I driven at 1.5 watts or 470mA (right). The lights are about 1 foot from the wall.






Both using freshly charged NiMH Rayovac Hybrid cells:

Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.





Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on low right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on medium right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on low (50mA drive to the Cree) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.






BTW, I think the WG has a nasty greenish tint to it. It's the only one I have on hand that's assembled. :eeew:

Here's some photo's of my first trial runs.
LOP SE on high (stock driver w/ an SV1H Lux I) vs. Arc AAA head w/ Cree XR-E (P3 brightness). The lights are about 6 feet from the wall.

Arc Cree @ 180mA




Arc Cree @ 240mA




Arc Cree @ 350mA










Here are the options for the high setting and approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver output on high:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get fairly warm.)
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get warmer than the 1 watt.)
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (It's best not to have the 1.5 watter on for more than a few minutes at a time. It can get hot.)

* Runtimes will vary because of both the temperature of the light and capacity and quality of the NIMH cell used. 
* All lights are now being built with the R2 binned Cree XR-E's I have WC and WG tints now.

With the R2 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~240mA ~75-90 lumens
1 watt ~320mA ~95-110 lumens 
1.25 watt ~390mA ~115-125 lumens
1.5 watt ~480mA ~130-145 lumens

Options for low level output are 25mA, 50mA, or 75mA drive.

Runtimes on LOW power for all models (tested using a 900mA NIMH cell):

25mA drive = 7 hrs @ ~6 lumens, 50mA drive = 4 hrs @ ~12 lumens, 75mA drive = 2.5 @ ~22 lumens.

The price is $130 with 2 stages and $120 with one stage for a complete head and body this price includes the R2 WC or WG. The head by itself will be $15 less. If you have a Cree you want to send to me for use in your mod, subtract $10. 

Parabolic cut and polished reflector are standard and the only available options for the reflector for this version of the Arc AAA mod.

Shipping costs are $5 for Priority w/ delivery CN, $2 for First Class w/ delivery CN, and $5 for international airmail shipping


----------



## gjg

And Current list, cancellations and non-respondants removed. Any errors, please let me know.
THANKS,
Greg

*1* *FlashInThePan *50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed) Possibly High CRI emitter
*2* *coyote *25, 1.50, R2-WC bin in for two units
*3 **russtang *Q5 or highest bin with .75 high and 25ma low (confirmed) And a second one on the second list :thumbsup:.
*4 baylisstic *25, 1.25, Q5/R2
*5 *BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, Q5/R2-WD or highest bin available (head only) Cancelled
*6 gjg *50, 1.50, R2 Warm Tint - WG or WH 
*7 iocheretyanny *50, 1.25, Q4 "Floody"
*8 Luff *50, 1.00 Q4
*9* *Scottiver *2 lights both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete), will decide on emitter later
*10* *mcrich *50, 1.25, Will probably wait to get an R bin depending on if the price structure or options have changed. 
*11 MrMimizu *50, 1.25, Q5+
*12* *ydna *50, 1.25, Q4 WH
*13* *drews1 *50, 1.00, Q5+
*14 Codeman *25, 1.50, Q4 or better
*15 LouRoy *for 2, 50, 0.75, and 50, 1.25, Q4WH
*16 UncleFester *25mA Low, 1.5W High, Highest flux bin available R(x). Tint not critical.
*17* *LEDninja *50, 0.75, Q4 WH 
*18 lightrod *50, 1.25, R2
*19 bwm *R2 WD 3/4 watt, 25ma low Customer-supplied emitter
*20 CodeOfLight *R2 WH, .25 and 1.25 watt
*21* *Varriano *1.5 watt Best available
*22 daz *75, 1.25, Q4
*23* *eltel999 *50, 1.25, Q5
*24* *Jeweler *75, 1.50, Q5/R2
*2**5 BVH *.50 & 1.50. Q4 Head only
*26 aiouem *75ma, 3/4 watt, R2 WH or WG
*27 blitzlicht65 *50, 1.25, Q4 WH,and a 50, 1.25, R2 WC One in Black finish
*28 stevevh *R2 with a low of 50mA and high of 1.5watt
*29* *jefft *50, 1.25, Q5/R2
*30 DaveNagy* 50, 1.50, Q5/R2
*31 mudman cj* 50mA, 1.5W, will provide emitter
*32 frankr *25, 1.50, best bin available (R2 or better)
*33 Bright *25, 0.75, Brightest warm white bin available 
*34* *Per Arne* latest brightness bin available with no artifacts Cancelled
*35* *copykat *25, 1.50, Q4
*36* *dansperry *50, 1.00, best bin available at build time
*37* *kashmir *50, 1.25 (if available), best bin available at build time
*38* *gefff *50, 1.25, Best Available
*39* *rdh226 *Will look at availability at build time (I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.) + "Floody" Head only
*40* *Daekar* 25, 0.75, Q5/R2
*41* *Ozniot* 25mA /.75W With a warmer tint.
*42* *wuhair* 50, 1.00, Q5 (WD)
 *42* *GVS Lakers* Latest bin - Will spec at build time
*43* *zumac99 *50, 0.75, Warm White Q5 or better
*44* *Pyros *25/1.50 (or 25/1.25 if possible)
*45* *yoyoteen *50, 0.75 Q4 WH complete light
*46* *FRANKVZ *50, 1.00 q4 possibly Q5/R2
*47 **err0r *Q4 ,WD tint is preferred but will accept WH. Low drive 50 mA, high level 1W
*48 slaps* 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2/R4 Cancelled
*49* *THE_dAY* 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2
*50* *GregY *cancelled
*51 Dizos *50, 1.25 Q5/R2 - best available
*52* dd61999 cancelled
*53* *bfly *50, 1.00 best bin available
*54* *crazyglockman * Cancelled
*55* *Illumination*, 50mA,1.25w, Will specify bins 
*56* *alex in germany* Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree, 2 Stage with 25mA for Low, and 3/4 watt =240mA for high
*57* *gloworm *Q3 (or better) 50ma low 1.0 Watt high
*58 craigberesh *Q5 Cree or best bin available, 50ma, 1W
*59 colossus *Q5 1.00 watt / 50 mA Old style light supplied?
*60 white light* Q5 or better with 2 stage 50ma /1 watt
*61 MrBadExample* 2 stage: 50/1.25, best available bin
*62* *DarthChicken* 25 low, 1.5 high, best available bin
*63* *randyo* , Q4 first, 50, 1.25, Q4 WH. Then another light with best available bin.
*64 MKLight* 1 watt, P4, with the low at 25, and possibly a Q5/R2
*65 ptirmal* premium bin 25ma/1.25A 
*66* *stang68* Single stage 3/4 watt. "Floody" Q4
*67 Crossroads *cancelled*
68 Luff * - Three more lights- all set at 1.25 for high with the best bin available. One will be set at .25 for low and the other two at .5 for low
*69 Moose* - R2 two stage 3/4 watt 75mA 
*70 kimo* 25/1.5 Q4 WH or Q5, a second if available
*71 gjg* Customer supplied light 75/1.5 R2 WG
*72 Sadsack* 50/1.25 R2 WG tint Cancelled
*73 **kaichu dento* 25mA /.75W, warmest, floodiest available.
*74 hayhay* 1.25/25 two stage with r2 (warm tint)
*75 ecallahan* R2 with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high, prefer a slightly warmer (not green) tint CANCELLED
*76 steelbeach* 50mA low, 1.0 watt high, head only
*77 deusexaethera* ~10 lumens / 1.5 olive/natural color
*78 Olrac* ?
*79 mike in minneapolis* 50/1.0/WG
*80 Hawkeye5* R2 WG with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high. 
*81 xcel730* R2-WC, 50ma, 3/4 Watt Cancelled 
*82 Spence* - Customer Supplied light - R2 - will decide levels
_*Updated 6/6/0*__*9.*_
*gg*


----------



## MillerMods

*Seconds sale*

I have 3 WH Q4 heads for sale that did not turn out the way I had intended. The beam is "floody". They still have a hotspot but it is smaller than usual, there is no "donut" in the hotspot. I'm selling them with or without a body (-$15). I'm asking $100 with body. $5 shipping. Pictures coming soon. First come, first serve.


----------



## stang68

i'll take one.


----------



## MillerMods

stang68 said:


> i'll take one.



PM sent.


----------



## stang68

PM replied to and,

Paypal Sent.


----------



## UncleFester

gig, ummm... is the legend for the color code in your post 
Gray = Cancelled
Blue = Pending
Black= Future. 
??


----------



## rdh226

*Re: Seconds sale*



MillerMods said:


> I have 3 WH Q4 heads for sale that did not turn out the way I had intended. The beam is "floody". They still have a hotspot but it is smaller than usual, there is no "donut" in the hotspot. I'm selling them with or without a body (-$15). I'm asking $100 with body. $5 shipping. Pictures coming soon. First come, first serve.


I'll take one (head only).

Out of curiousity, one- or two-stage? What power level(s)?

(Irrespective, I'll take one (head only)!)

Send (PM/email) me PayPal info.

-RDH


----------



## Bright

Hi,

PM sent, changing order to:

95 Bright 25, 0.75, Brightest warm white bin available


----------



## gjg

*Black= On Eric's build list* 

No more blue or gray, the list was getting confusing. If you WERE on the original list but didn't have an opportunity to contact Eric or myself, please do so and we'll be glad to put you back on!
Greg



UncleFester said:


> gig, ummm... is the legend for the color code in your post
> Gray = Cancelled
> Blue = Pending
> Black= Future.
> ??


----------



## MillerMods

FlashInThePan, if you're out there let me know. Your PM box is full. I have a question for you.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## iocheretyanny

I'll take the last Q4 Floody

50, 1.25 please.

with body.


----------



## MillerMods

Actually I have one more of the "floody" Q4's left. $105 shipped Priority or International Airmail.


----------



## iocheretyanny

Hi,

Do you have updated Brightness ratings for Q4,Q5,R2 bins?

Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

iocheretyanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have updated Brightness ratings for Q4,Q5,R2 bins?
> 
> Thanks.



I'll have to pull the binning data sheets soon and post that info.


----------



## MrBadExample

Please update my listing, #146 to 2 stage: 50/1.25, best available

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

I need to find a source for some WH tint highest bin available because I'm out. I had several mishaps with my small supply of WH's. Also, I now have enough funds to by the latest R2-WC and WG tint LEDs.

Because of this I am going to start back at the top of the list. Thank you all for your understanding and patience as I get everything back on track again. 

Also you'll be glad to know that I have been able to build 10 lights in about a week. There will no longer be waiting forever to get your light. I'm doing prep work as I wait to receive more Cree's. I'm glad to be back at it and I truly appreciate everyone who has stuck with me and given me support and understanding.

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## marcdilnutt

Hi Eric,
As much as i hate to do this after such a long wait i need to pull out. I just cant justify the expense in the cuRrent climate. Good luck with the rest of the sales, i bet these will sell like hot cakes!


----------



## MillerMods

Those who have received their lights, please post your impressions if you have the time. Good, bad, or indifferent reviews are all fine to post, I know people would like to hear some new reviews.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Codeman

It looks like mine will arrive sometime between tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## THE_dAY

Hi MillerMods, 

Has anything changed in the driver setup? I remember you mentioning you had plans increasing the runtime of the lower levels.

Thanks!

EDIT: just noticed I moved up from 127 to 49:twothumbs

Thats alot of people dropping out!


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> Hi MillerMods,
> 
> Has anything changed in the driver setup? I remember you mentioning you had plans increasing the runtime of the lower levels.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: just noticed I moved up from 127 to 49:twothumbs
> 
> Thats alot of people dropping out!



I tried something different for the low level but the parts used ended up being too big.




THE_dAY said:


> Thats alot of people dropping out!


A lot of folks have just never responded which could be for a number of reasons. I think the bottom line is that some are over the initial buzz and some are short on cash. And others gave up on me and some might even be mad at me for leaving everyone hanging for so long. I really hated dropping this project out of my life for awhile but much more important things became an issue for me. Once 20 or 30 people get their lights, I hope think will pick up again.


----------



## Codeman

My 25/1.50 Q4-WH arrived today!

I'm quite happy with the tint. Output of the Q4 in comparison to my earlier 25/1.5 Lux III TXOH is a quantum leap that is at least as large as the leap going from a stock Arc P to the MM/Lux III, probably more. Workmanship is pretty much perfect. The die is in perfect focus, as usual with MM's work. I'm glad to see that you've been able to put a parabolic surface on the newer heads, too. If I remember correctly, you had to use one of the older flat-sided heads for a parabolic cut in the Lux versions. I can't help but wish that some of the older, non-beveled Arc heads were still available, though.

I got spoiled by my MM/Lux's perfect beam. I'd forgotten how squirrelly Cree's can be. I don't plan on using mine to hunt down white walls, so that is really more of a nit-picky, perfectionistic point than one of function. I just can't help but find a white wall when a new light arrives.

If I had to pick between my MM's, the Cree would win hands down. Great job, MillerMod. It's good to see you back in form! 

Now I've just got to open the center hole in the foam donut up some so that the positive nib of a AA will fit inside. I can't wait to get my Valiant Concepts AA body matched up to this new head.


----------



## randyo

Codeman - 
The AA body may be a problem - you're probably going to have trouble getting the 2-stage switch to actuate properly since the AA-to-AAA adapter body has a spring at the negative end of the battery. I tried one of my Millermods Luxeon heads with the AA-to-AAA adapter body and the spring is a problem. Perhaps a bolt or spacer would work to give the battery a rigid surface?


----------



## Codeman

I hadn't thought about that. Sigh...


----------



## coyote

codeman: you said "...wish that some of the older, non-beveled Arc heads were still available, though..."

if i remember correctly, the reason eric uses the square head is the older head works fine with Luxs, but not Crees.

with Crees, the newer square head is required to handle the shape needed when cutting the reflector, to make the best beam possible. 

i think eric once said he preferred the old style too, but with Crees it just wasn't the best choice.

i hope my memory is working here, but eric can correct me if needed.


----------



## Codeman

Yeah, the Cree's beam is not easy to tame. I just love the wide-open look of the older head after MM has put his mark on it.

randyo, I'll be posting some info on the AA-AAA body later this weekend, probably in my 2006 MM/Lux review when I add the MM/Cree to it.

I showed my new MM/Cree to several people at work. These are regular folks, non flashaholics. They've seen my HID's, my USL, and all of my McGizmo lights. None of those came close to getting the reaction of MM's latest creation. Everyone was in awe of this little gem as it went from low to high, and that was in a daytime work environment. I suspect that I would have been mobbed and robbed had they seen it in the dark.


----------



## liteMANIAC

I regretfully write this but I have to withdraw my name from the list. Unexpected bills and circumstances have arisen and I am unable to purchase on of these magnificent lights. At least someone will get theirs a bit sooner. I wish you all the best in building your beautiful lights, Patrick.


----------



## DimLite

MillerMods said:


> I have 3 WH Q4 heads for sale that did not turn out the way I had intended. The beam is "floody". They still have a hotspot but it is smaller than usual, there is no "donut" in the hotspot. I'm selling them with or without a body (-$15). I'm asking $100 with body. $5 shipping. Pictures coming soon. First come, first serve.





MillerMods said:


> Actually I have one more of the "floody" Q4's left. $105 shipped Priority or International Airmail.




If this last one is still available, I'm interested depending on the low/high configuration.

Would you please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

DimLite said:


> If this last one is still available, I'm interested depending on the low/high configuration.
> 
> Would you please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## LEDninja

Reasons I bought a Millermods AAA:
I wanted a torch smaller (thinest) than my L0D CE for my keychain (for in the pocket under my wallet).
I wanted a torch with a minimum 3 hour runtime.
I wanted brightness in the ballpark of an L1P/L0P SE high/L0D CE medium (~30 lumens). I later discovered the L1T v2 RB80 low acceptable (~15 lumens).

The L0D CE I am using for the comparison I bought locally July 2007. I think it has a P4WD emitter (brightness & tint compared to my 1st L0D CE Jan 2007 which I think is a P3WC).

The (Millermods) Arc AAA is the smallest torch using a common battery.
The Millermods AAA is 4 hours at 50mA. 2.5 hours at 75 mA is too low as is my L0D CE at 2 hours.
The Millermods AAA P3 bin is 9 lumens at 50mA. A Q4 bin is roughly 1.5X (based on L0D Q4 vs L0D CE specs) so ~13.5 lumens tolerable.
I also like warmish tints so when Millermods let people who take a Q4 WH to get their lights 1st while he sources higher bin LEDs I jumped (the queue).

Size MillerMods AAA left, L0Dce right:






Beamshot MillerMods AAA low left, L0Dce medium right. My Millermods at 50 mA is only very slightly dimmer than my L0D CE medium, quite acceptable.





Beamshot MillerMods AAA high left, L0Dce high right. I selected the lowest high 3/4W 240 mA for minimum effect to the 3 hour runtime I wanted.


----------



## MillerMods

That cooler tint appears brighter but I'm curious how much of that is the WB of your camera. Does it appear like that to your eyes also? What bin does the L0D CE have in it? Back when the first L0D came out my P4 and the Fenix P4 L0D had a very similar output with the 3/4W MM Arc being slightly brighter.


----------



## Codeman

I've just added my new Cree to MillerMod Arc AAA 2-Level Heads (Lux III TXOH and Cree Q4 WH).

Look for "Update #2 - 25/1.25 Cree Q4 WH" in the first post.

I also added "Update #3 - Valiant Concepts Arc AA Body" to the first post.


----------



## LEDninja

MillerMods said:


> That cooler tint appears brighter but I'm curious how much of that is the WB of your camera. Does it appear like that to your eyes also? What bin does the L0D CE have in it? Back when the first L0D came out my P4 and the Fenix P4 L0D had a very similar output with the 3/4W MM Arc being slightly brighter.


I suspect my L0D CE is a P4 WD. It is slightly warmer and brighter than the 1st one I got (P3 WC? 1st preorder batch Jan 2007).

The Millermods on low 50mA is dimmer than my L0D CE (75 mA?).

The Millermods on high 240mA is brighter than my L0D CE (250 mA?) to the eye. The camera does not show that.
I've noticed that the whiter tints feel brighter even to the eye until I do an A-B comparison.

My camera is a point & shoot one. Exposure setting was -1.0 EV.


----------



## gjg

FITP - You're #1 on the list and your inbox is full.... please contact Eric ASAP to confirm your build.
Thanks,
gjg


----------



## Luff

I've had my first MM mod now for a couple of weeks. It's everything I expected and a bit more. LEDninja did a great job summarizing in his prior post all that I like about this mod.

Using regular or Nimh rechargeables is a huge plus. When the power's out and I can't recharge, this light will serve.

Workmanship is excellent and the reflector polishing exceptional. The Cree is exactly what I expected. Am looking forward to my next MM mod with a higher bin & lower 'low'. I asked for this one to be set at .5 and it's fine, but .25 will be easier on night-adapted eyes.

I'm already signed up for one more with a higher bin. I believe I'll be adding a couple more to give family members.

Considering the price point, this light competes very well with another, smaller light I own that cost twice as much.


----------



## DarthChicken

Wow.. I hadn't looked in a few weeks (ok... maybe months)... and things are moving! YES! 

Edit - change order to .25 and 1.5 (from 1), best available bin.


----------



## Scottiver

Just got a build notice so.....
Thanks Eric!


----------



## crossroads

Hi all,

Been lurking for a little while in this forum, but decided to make an account to grab one of these delectable mods. Specs are as follows: .25 low, 1 watt high, best bin available at time of building (hopefully a Q4, but it'll probably be a while before you come around to making mine:ironic.

One question: do you guys offer faster international shipping options?

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## MillerMods

crossroads said:


> (hopefully a Q4, but it'll probably be a while before you come around to making mine:ironic.
> 
> One question: do you guys offer faster international shipping options?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Leo



I'm only building with R2's now. Maybe something better when I get to your light. I'm building these faster than ever now so I may get to yours sooner than you think. I will ship international with any available service just pay actual shipping cost plus $3.00.


----------



## THE_dAY

R2 :thumbsup:,

If you come across strong green/yellow tint that no one else wants please save it for when you get to me!

Thanks


----------



## russtang

I received mine Friday and am pleased with the light.

Its not my first Millermod and not my last.

It is as advertised and now riding in my left pocket in place of the stock ARC aaa.

Good work Eric.


----------



## MillerMods

I have run into a delay. I ordered ten empty heads from Arc's website and all of them are badly blemished. Anything from discolored anodized to gouges in the sides of the heads. I e-mail there [email protected] address. I'll see what they say.


----------



## UncleFester

Eric I don't care if mine is a blem. It gets beat up in everyday life anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## ptirmal

I know I'm pretty much at the end, but if there isn't much demand for the blemished ones I don't care if mine is blemished, it's gonna be a daily carried one anyway.


----------



## THE_dAY

I don't mind a blemished head either.

Really glad to see things up and running at full speed.


----------



## daz

I dont mind a blemished head....


----------



## moose

I would like one Q3 50ma @9 lumens 3/4 watt:wave:


----------



## MillerMods

Maria from Arc contacted me today with the good news that they are sending me replacement heads and I will ship back the bad heads.


----------



## kimo

hi eric i would like to get in line for a 25/1.5 Q4 WH or Q5 same set up and if you have anything sitting around like the last three AAA i'll take one of those also. thanks for getting me on the list and merry christmas.


----------



## coyote

i just received my two new R2 25/1.5 MIllermods.

what beautiful workmanship! 

the 2-stage is perfectly set, treads nice and clean, the reflector mirror-like. 

comparing them to other lights of stated brightness, i'd guess the low beam is around 5-7 lumens and the high beam between 110-125 lumens. amazing!

the craftsmanship is simply lovely. 

once again eric, you rock!!! :twothumbs


----------



## moose

Hey miller mod can you contact me so I can get every thing right? PM me


----------



## moose

Ok I changed my mind I would like a R2 two stage 3/4 watt 75mA drive = 2.5 @ ~22 lumens Is that ok?


----------



## stevevh

Need to change my order to:

R2 with a low of 50mA and high of 1.5watt

Thanks!


----------



## carlsjrman

I apologize if this has already been answered, but what is the minimum voltage required for this light to turn on? I'm very tempted to order one, but one of my favorite features of the regular arc is its ability to fire up on almost dead cell.


----------



## MillerMods

carlsjrman said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered, but what is the minimum voltage required for this light to turn on? I'm very tempted to order one, but one of my favorite features of the regular arc is its ability to fire up on almost dead cell.



The start-up is exactly 1.00V and once started it will run with less than .7V. Of course the amount of light at that point is much less.


----------



## moose

Hey can I pay now since I have the money now and just wait for I't? Please e'mail me [email protected]


----------



## THE_dAY

moose, AFAIK MillerMods does not take your money until its time to build your light.


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> moose, AFAIK MillerMods does not take your money until its time to build your light.



This is correct.


----------



## moose

OK just excited I'll be waiting for him to make a move from now on.


----------



## MillerMods

moose said:


> OK just excited I'll be waiting for him to make a move from now on.



No problem at all  I'm glad to see you are so interested you were willing to do that!


----------



## moose

OK just asking, I was wondering how long do you think It'll take for this thing to be on my keychain?


----------



## MillerMods

moose said:


> OK just asking, I was wondering how long do you think It'll take for this thing to be on my keychain?



Oops! I meant to hint quote and I hit edit on your post. Now it says I edited it.

Anyways, honestly, it'll be awhile; maybe six months. I'll have some "seconds" coming up for sale soon though if you're interested it will be first come first serve when I list them in about a week or 2.


----------



## Sadsack

I'll take one, 50ma low-1.25 watt high R2 WG thanks, Sadsack


----------



## kaichu dento

I would like to be on the list for a 25mA /.75W, warmest, floodiest available. 

Are you going to have anything like a Q3 5A or 6A available? 

Thanks!


----------



## MillerMods

kaichu dento said:


> I would like to be on the list for a 25mA /.75W, warmest, floodiest available.
> 
> Are you going to have anything like a Q3 5A or 6A available?
> 
> Thanks!


I've been looking for a good source for the neutral Cree's but so far I haven't found a source other than what Cutter has.


----------



## moose

:thumbsup: Sure ,I'll be interested I'll be looking real intent this week!!!!!!!


----------



## hayhay

Put me on the list for 1.25/25 two stage with r2 (warm tint).


----------



## Scottiver

Any updates on the new batch of heads? Did you get them and are they acceptable?


----------



## MillerMods

Scottiver said:


> Any updates on the new batch of heads? Did you get them and are they acceptable?



I did get them and (get ready for this...) I'm still not happy with them  The tops of the heads have sharp edges from where they bored the cone reflector too deep. I turned around and ordered 3 complete lights and they are black and that's all they had. I've been a little busy with the holidays but plan on building your 2 lights with some other heads that I will have to rework. That is unless black is O.K. with you. I don't want to burn any bridges here but Arc has me at wits end...


----------



## mudman cj

Sorry to hear about the problems with Arc.

Maybe I can help with the search for warm Crees. I would like one of these in my light actually.

They are available from ledlightingsupply with a minimum order of $100 which amounts to 16 emitters. That should not pose a problem in this case I think.


----------



## THE_dAY

Hi MillerMods, regarding the seconds you will be offering soon, it would be nice if you could offer them to the people on the list first.
I know I wouldn't mind a 'second'.
We've been waiting for so long that it would be unfair if someone not on the list was easily able to purchase one of your units while we have been waiting for years on this list.

I think it would be a good idea to actually go down the list starting with the next in line and see if they wanted one of your seconds.

Thanks!


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> Hi MillerMods, regarding the seconds you will be offering soon, it would be nice if you could offer them to the people on the list first.
> I know I wouldn't mind a 'second'.
> We've been waiting for so long that it would be unfair if someone not on the list was easily able to purchase one of your units while we have been waiting for years on this list.
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to actually go down the list starting with the next in line and see if they wanted one of your seconds.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree. People on the list have surprised me with their acceptance of seconds. I shouldn't have assumed most would be unhappy with that. Expect for the one that I offered another, for now on I will offer seconds to people in order on the list. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## slaps

Please take me off the list please. #48 slaps 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2/R4...
Thank you.


----------



## Scottiver

MillerMods said:


> I did get them and (get ready for this...) I'm still not happy with them  The tops of the heads have sharp edges from where they bored the cone reflector too deep. I turned around and ordered 3 complete lights and they are black and that's all they had. I've been a little busy with the holidays but plan on building your 2 lights with some other heads that I will have to rework. That is unless black is O.K. with you. I don't want to burn any bridges here but Arc has me at wits end...


 
Hi Eric, well that sucks, I am a little leery about the black lights because the two that I bought from Arc had very stiff threads making them very difficult to turn off and on which would not make me happy in one of your lights.

I'm not quite sure about these "other heads" that you speak of, what's the deal with those. Maybe if you get the black ones from 
Arc and they are acceptable to you then maybe i'll get one black and one natural.
Let me know by PM when the black ones come in and we can see where we are then.


----------



## blitzlicht65

Hi Eric:wave:,

if it's possible, please reserve a black ARC for me (#27 on the list).


Thanks.


:wave:


----------



## Per Arne

Hi, Please take me off the list; #34
Thanks, 

PA


----------



## moose

So how's it all coming along? Almost got those seconds coming?


----------



## MillerMods

moose said:


> So how's it all coming along? Almost got those seconds coming?



I've been under the weather for a couple of weeks but I'm feeling better finally. I'll be getting to them this week.


----------



## ecallahan

Please put me on the list for an R2 with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high. I'll take whatever you have, but prefer a slightly warmer (not green) tint.

Thanks!


----------



## moose

yaaaaahoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillerMods

I e-mailed Arc to see when they would be selling the natural color anodized AAA's again and Maria said by the end of this month or beginning of Feb. The black ones they have right now are not very consistent in quality like their lights I've bought in the past. 

I have several Arc AAA lights that I will be selling as seconds for the next few weeks. If you are on the list then you have priority for these lights but I don't have time to contact everyone about it. If you are interested in a "second" then please PM me. Some of these lights have blemished finish from scratches to wear, but all will have good polished reflectors in new condition. The Cree will be an R2 WC. The power levels can be choosen as usual. 

I will also have some that have irregular or floody beam profiles.


----------



## kimo

i'll take a second or even two it you have them. .25 and 1.5 sorry if i did this wrong. i don't know what a pm is. thanks


----------



## DaveNagy

"PM" stands for private message. It's like an email that only goes to other forum users.  To send one, click on the person's name at the top of their post, then choose the "Contact Info" tab, then click the "Send a private message..." link. If you get an answering PM, you'll see it as an unread message up in the top right-hand corner of the page after you log in. (I think you will also get a pop-up notification.)

Number 30(wow!) on the list checking in! I've made some excellent progress, since I used to be number 77. I hadn't checked this thread since November, and when I saw all the new posts I was afraid I may have missed the boat. Happily, nope, I'm still in the running. I don't think I want one of the "seconds". Not because I'm picky, but because this isn't the greatest time for me to be spending _more_ money on lights. (Just bought a 2nd Zebralight, and a LumaPower Encore. My first foray into 18650-based lights.)

Anyway, I'll be back from vacation the latter half of Feb, and maybe I can get my Cree Arc then. Heck, I'll try to remember to check CPF while I'm gone. I'm getting excited again!

Should I consider dropping my low stage from .50, down to .25? We are getting such good bins these days, that .50 ain't as low as it once was.... I _think_ I'm still okay with the idea of a not-super-low low. My intention is to use the low stage as my normal everyday setting. For crawling around behind computers, squinting at fine print, avoiding trip obstacles when outdoors... stuff like that. High (1.5) will be reserved for situations where shock and awe is required.  Does a .50mA/1.5W combo (still) sound about right for that?


----------



## kimo

thanks dave. i figured it out by trolling around, but thanks for the info. ruff times for all, keep chuggin. thanks again kimo


----------



## Steelbeach

Please put me back on the list for a 50mA low, 1.0 watt high, head only. I think I was dropped off for not checking in often enough (as in not replying to the "reply if you're still interested") , but am still very much interested. Thanks.


----------



## crossroads

I hate to do this, especially since I've been on the list for only a month or so, but I have to cancel. Number 67, 25 low, 1 watt high, best bin available*. :sigh:
*


----------



## Blue72

If you are unhappy with the ARC heads.

Any chance of switching to Peak Matterhorn heads. They fit the ARC bodies. I believe at one time they were the supplier to ARC.

Plus a stainless steel version of the matterhorn millermod would be cool


----------



## UncleFester

dd61999 said:


> Any chance of switching to Peak Matterhorn heads. They fit the ARC bodies. I believe at one time they were the supplier to ARC.
> 
> Plus a stainless steel version of the matterhorn millermod would be cool



The last I remember, the Peak heads weren't deep enough to provide a reasonable focus for the Cree LED. In fact, even older Arc heads won't work with the Cree. It needs to be an Arc AAA revision 4 with the beveled edge. I COULD be mistaken though.


----------



## MillerMods

It was a long time ago that I looked at the single LED Peak and I vaguely recall I couldn't use it because the reflector was cut at a steeper angle and deeper than the Arc.


----------



## UncleFester

OK, Well, I was close.. gimmeabreak LOL


----------



## moose

:shrug:


----------



## MillerMods

My wife and I just had our second. This time we had a girl and we named her Riley. I'll be back to my regular routine soon.


----------



## coyote

big congrats eric!!!!


----------



## moose

:twothumbs


----------



## UncleFester

Hey Eric, modern medical science has determined what causes that...... J/K 
Congratualtions.


----------



## iocheretyanny

:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyglockman

Eric,

Please remove me from the list # 54 due to lack of employment @ this time.

Congragulations to you & best wishes to the family.

Chuck


----------



## kashmir

Congrats and best of health for the newborn and her mom!


----------



## deusexaethera

Ooh, I want one! Can I get one in olive with the low setting ~10 lumens and the highest high setting available?

I realize the color means I'm going to be waiting for a while, I'm cool with that. I just bought a bunch of Fenix lights -- and an Arc6 -- to tide me over.


----------



## MillerMods

deusexaethera said:


> Ooh, I want one! Can I get one in olive with the low setting ~10 lumens and the highest high setting available?
> 
> I realize the color means I'm going to be waiting for a while, I'm cool with that. I just bought a bunch of Fenix lights -- and an Arc6 -- to tide me over.



Welcome to the forum. I need to check back with Arc and see when I can get some good lights. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## deusexaethera

MillerMods said:


> Welcome to the forum. I need to check back with Arc and see when I can get some good lights. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


Whatever it takes, whenever it happens, I'm in no rush. I want a good one.


----------



## ecallahan

ecallahan said:


> Please put me on the list for an R2 with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high. I'll take whatever you have, but prefer a slightly warmer (not green) tint.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sorry to say, but I'll have to drop off the list for now. Since I'm at #75, I won't miss out if I get back on later. Thanks, and good luck with your mods.


----------



## olrac

ecallahan said:


> Sorry to say, but I'll have to drop off the list for now. Since I'm at #75, I won't miss out if I get back on later. Thanks, and good luck with your mods.


I'll take his spot!!


----------



## mike in minneapolis

Pls sign me up for Sign-up list for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod:

50/0.75/WG!

mike in minneapolis


----------



## gjg

Just an update - Eric is looking at getting back into building lights again next week. Things seem to be settling down at home, but with a new baby can things ever be REALLY settled? 
gg


----------



## UncleFester

That's good to hear Greg.


----------



## MillerMods

Thanks for posting an update Greg. I'll be getting to it again next week. I need to check again with Arc to find out if they have new stock of the natural anodized Arc AAA's.


----------



## Hawkeye5

Please put me on the list for an R2 WG with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high.


----------



## xcel730

Please add me to the list:

R2-WC, 50ma, 3/4 Watt


----------



## ptirmal

I'm just wondering if the list could be updated to show who has already gotten their light just to see where we stand on the list, if it isn't too much work.


----------



## gjg

I will ask Eric. I don't have that info, but if he provides it I'll update the list, no problem. 
Also, hopefully ARC will have their QC problems worked out and Eric can get good raw material for our little beauties.... :duh2:
Greg


ptirmal said:


> I'm just wondering if the list could be updated to show who has already gotten their light just to see where we stand on the list, if it isn't too much work.


----------



## Scottiver

ptirmal said:


> I'm just wondering if the list could be updated to show who has already gotten their light just to see where we stand on the list, if it isn't too much work.


 
I'm pretty sure that I was the last person on the list to get my lights. Eric had a couple of Arcs from older stock that he was able to use since the shipments from Arc were not usable.
Pretty nice little lights, I like the two levels. I got the 50mA low and 1.0 watt high. Low looks brighter than a stock Arc and the high is very bright.
The beam is very interesting, it is a perfect round spot with a ton of nice side spill. Much different than the stock Arc. It's almost like it's two beams in one, a flood light with a throwy center.

It's a shame that now that Eric is ready to build more of these he can't because he can't get any quality parts to work with. :mecry:
Hopefully soon.


----------



## GregY

Sorry to say, but please remove me from the list.


----------



## randyo

Status check for those of us who've been waiting patiently?....


----------



## THE_dAY

randyo said:


> Status check for those of us who've been waiting patiently?....


+1


----------



## kaichu dento

MillerMods said:


> Thanks for posting an update Greg. I'll be getting to it again next week. I need to check again with Arc to find out if they have new stock of the natural anodized Arc AAA's.


Could those of us with stockpiles of Arc's send them in for 'the treatment'? I'd really like to get at least one or two into my hands soon.


----------



## craigberesh

Still waiting


----------



## xcel730

Sorry, please remove me from the list. I'm the last one anyway (#81). Thanks.


----------



## ptirmal

You know you want one bad when you have a nightmare that this thread was closed and there were going to be no more of these lights produced. I had to make sure it was just a nightmare, pheew...


----------



## MillerMods

ptirmal said:


> You know you want one bad when you have a nightmare that this thread was closed and there were going to be no more of these lights produced. I had to make sure it was just a nightmare, pheew...



ptirmal, that's really weird and I'd hate to say why, but if things don't come around with Arc, well.....


----------



## kaichu dento

kaichu dento said:


> Could those of us with stockpiles of Arc's send them in for 'the treatment'? I'd really like to get at least one or two into my hands soon.


Lots of Arc's in our hands could be modded just as well as new ones!


----------



## Sadsack

Please cancel my order. I'm #72 Sadsack. 
Thank You, Sadsack


----------



## Hawkeye5

I would be very willing to supply my AAA for modification if ARC supply becomes a problem.


----------



## Daekar

I would also be willing to send you my Arc AAA-P if supply of hosts is a problem. In addition, after experiencing warm-white LEDs I've decided not to buy cool-white lights for myself anymore. Is it possible to get a Q3-5A emitter instead of the cool-white R2?


----------



## mudman cj

If Eric doesn't want to supply the Q3 - 5A emitters, you can now purchase them from Dereelight on stars and remove them by melting the solder. I used a hot plate for better temperature control, but some people have had success using a soldering iron or even an electric range element. Now I am just trying to wait patiently for the go ahead to send it in.


----------



## gjg

*PATIENCE* folks. I KNOW this is a pain waiting (I'm waiting too....), but I think Eric has a lot on his plate right now outside of building our lights. As far a I know he will most likely be taking customer lights for modding (nothing of decent quality from Arc yet) but he needs to do this when he can free up blocks of time to work on the project, and it hasn't happened yet. I'm sure he'll post here when he's ready to start building again, an hopefully that will be sooner than later. There ARE a couple of limited edition AAA's on Arc's site (Cowboy and Raider), that look like they would be cool MillerMods, but I'm not sure how the QC is on these. If anyone buys one of the these, please post your impressions.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## kitelights

Eric-
Do you still have your same hotmail email address from two years ago? I've forwarded an email to you and have not heard back from you.


----------



## mike in minneapolis

Please update my order, #79, to 1.0 watt. thanks! mike in minneapolis:thumbsup:


----------



## dtlent

Okay, some how I'm no longer on the list and no one has PM or contacted me about taking me off. Last time I was on was on Part 2 and now Part 3 I'm off?

Let me know what happened. Thanks!

Larry


----------



## gjg

Larry - PM sent.
Thanks,
Greg


dtlent said:


> Okay, some how I'm no longer on the list and no one has PM or contacted me about taking me off. Last time I was on was on Part 2 and now Part 3 I'm off?
> 
> Let me know what happened. Thanks!
> 
> Larry


----------



## bfly

You can remove me from the list (*53* *bfly*). The Maratac AAA is going to do the job for me.


----------



## kaichu dento

I suspect that after 4 months of no posts, not to mention addressing the posibility of modding lights that we all have rather than waiting for the brand new stock which seems unlikely to ever materialize at this rate, that this thread is just going to remain in limbo till the end of time...


----------



## gjg

*The "LIST" is now closed.* Eric will be handling each request individually, please PM him. I will reopen it in the future if need be.
THANKS,
Greg

*1* *FlashInThePan *50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed) Possibly High CRI emitter
*2* *coyote *25, 1.50, R2-WC bin in for two units filled
*3 **russtang *Q5 or highest bin with .75 high and 25ma low (confirmed) And a second one on the second list :thumbsup:.
*4 baylisstic *25, 1.25, Q5/R2
*5 *BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, Q5/R2-WD or highest bin available (head only) Cancelled
*6 gjg *50, 1.50, R2 Warm Tint - WG or WH Filled
*7 iocheretyanny *50, 1.25, Q4 "Floody"
*8 Luff *50, 1.00 Q4
*9* *Scottiver *2 lights both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete), will decide on emitter later
*10* *mcrich *50, 1.25, Will probably wait to get an R bin depending on if the price structure or options have changed. 
*11 MrMimizu *50, 1.25, Q5+
*12* *ydna *50, 1.25, Q4 WH
*13* *drews1 *50, 1.00, Q5+
*14 Codeman *25, 1.50, Q4 or better
*15 LouRoy *for 2, 50, 0.75, and 50, 1.25, Q4WH
*16 UncleFester *25mA Low, 1.5W High, Highest flux bin available R(x). Tint not critical.
*17* *LEDninja *50, 0.75, Q4 WH Filled
*18 lightrod *50, 1.25, R2
*19 bwm *R2 WD 3/4 watt, 25ma low Customer-supplied emitter
*20 CodeOfLight *R2 WH, .25 and 1.25 watt
*21* *Varriano *1.5 watt Best available
*22 daz *75, 1.25, Q4
*23* *eltel999 *50, 1.25, Q5
*24* *Jeweler *75, 1.50, Q5/R2
*2**5 BVH *.50 & 1.50. Q4 Head only
*26 aiouem *75ma, 3/4 watt, R2 WH or WG
*27 blitzlicht65 *50, 1.25, Q4 WH,and a 50, 1.25, R2 WC One in Black finish
*28 stevevh *R2 with a low of 50mA and high of 1.5watt
*29* *jefft *50, 1.25, Q5/R2
*30 DaveNagy* 50, 1.50, Q5/R2
*31 mudman cj* 50mA, 1.5W, will provide emitter
*32 frankr *25, 1.50, best bin available (R2 or better)
*33 Bright *25, 0.75, Brightest warm white bin available 
*34* *Per Arne* latest brightness bin available with no artifacts Cancelled
*35* *copykat *25, 1.50, Q4
*36* *dansperry *50, 1.00, best bin available at build time
*37* *kashmir *50, 1.25 (if available), best bin available at build time
*38* *gefff *50, 1.25, Best Available
*39* *rdh226 *Will look at availability at build time (I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.) + "Floody" Head only
*40* *Daekar* 25, 0.75, Q5/R2
*41* *Ozniot* 25mA /.75W With a warmer tint.
*42* *wuhair* 50, 1.00, Q5 (WD)
 *42* *GVS Lakers* Latest bin - Will spec at build time
*43* *zumac99 *50, 0.75, Warm White Q5 or better
*44* *Pyros *25/1.50 (or 25/1.25 if possible)
*45* *yoyoteen *50, 0.75 Q4 WH complete light
*46* *FRANKVZ *50, 1.00 q4 possibly Q5/R2
*47 **err0r *Q4 ,WD tint is preferred but will accept WH. Low drive 50 mA, high level 1W
*48 slaps* 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2/R4 Cancelled
*49* *THE_dAY* 25, .75 best bin available - Q5/R2
*50* *GregY *cancelled
*51 Dizos *50, 1.25 Q5/R2 - best available
*52* dd61999 cancelled
*53* *bfly *50, 1.00 best bin available Cancelled
*54* *crazyglockman * Cancelled
*55* *Illumination*, 50mA,1.25w, Will specify bins 
*56* *alex in germany* Q3 or if possible Q5 Cree, 2 Stage with 25mA for Low, and 3/4 watt =240mA for high
*57* *gloworm *Q3 (or better) 50ma low 1.0 Watt high
*58 craigberesh *Q5 Cree or best bin available, 50ma, 1W
*59 colossus *Q5 1.00 watt / 50 mA Old style light supplied?
*60 white light* Q5 or better with 2 stage 50ma /1 watt
*61 MrBadExample* 2 stage: 50/1.25, best available bin
*62* *DarthChicken* 25 low, 1.5 high, best available bin
*63* *randyo* , Q4 first, 50, 1.25, Q4 WH. Then another light with best available bin.
*64 MKLight* 1 watt, P4, with the low at 25, and possibly a Q5/R2
*65 ptirmal* premium bin 25ma/1.25A 
*66* *stang68* Single stage 3/4 watt. "Floody" Q4
*67 Crossroads *cancelled*
68 Luff * - Three more lights- all set at 1.25 for high with the best bin available. One will be set at .25 for low and the other two at .5 for low
*69 Moose* - R2 two stage 3/4 watt 75mA 
*70 kimo* 25/1.5 Q4 WH or Q5, a second if available
*71 gjg* Customer supplied light 75/1.5 R2 WG
*72 Sadsack* 50/1.25 R2 WG tint Cancelled
*73 **kaichu dento* 25mA /.75W, warmest, floodiest available.
*74 hayhay* 1.25/25 two stage with r2 (warm tint)
*75 ecallahan* R2 with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high, prefer a slightly warmer (not green) tint CANCELLED
*76 steelbeach* 50mA low, 1.0 watt high, head only
*77 deusexaethera* ~10 lumens / 1.5 olive/natural color
*78 Olrac* ?
*79 mike in minneapolis* 50/1.0/WG
*80 Hawkeye5* R2 WG with 50mA low, 1.0 watt high. 
*81 xcel730* R2-WC, 50ma, 3/4 Watt Cancelled 
*82 Spence* - Customer Supplied light - R2 - will decide levels
*83 jwrickert* - best available Cree 1.25 Watt
_*Updated 8/21/0*__*9.*_ *NOW CLOSED*
*gg*


----------



## jwrickert

If they're still available, I'll take one. Current best Cree 1.25 Watt.


----------



## MillerMods

kaichu dento said:


> I suspect that after 4 months of no posts, not to mention addressing the posibility of modding lights that we all have rather than waiting for the brand new stock which seems unlikely to ever materialize at this rate, that this thread is just going to remain in limbo till the end of time...



Pretty much. I would like to get back into this but not with the black color lights because they don't have the fit and finish of the natural anodized versions of the past. I'm not sure why this is but I've sent an e-mail today to see what they say.


----------



## MillerMods

O.K., I'm going to mod lights that people supply because Arc is apparently going to take forever. First post, first serve.


----------



## kaichu dento

MillerMods said:


> O.K., I'm going to mod lights that people supply because Arc is apparently going to take forever. First post, first serve.


Am I actually first!?! :wave:


----------



## MrMimizu

Well, I have no light to send in, so I'm out.


----------



## MillerMods

PM sent


kaichu dento said:


> Am I actually first!?! :wave:


----------



## MillerMods

PM sent



MrMimizu said:


> Well, I have no light to send in, so I'm out.


----------



## jch79

:wave: Eric! Glad to see you 'round these parts! My MillerMods Arc's are still rockin' it! 
:thumbsup: john


----------



## stevevh

I am in to get mine modded please!

Thx!

Steve


----------



## blitzlicht65

Can't wait to get a nice MM ARC AAA.*:thumbsup:*



(*27 blitzlicht65:* 50, 1.25, R2 WC)





Greetings


----------



## esunnycpf

Just checking out CPF again after a long time away, had to let the flashlight addiction rest. I was signed up in the original post (in fact I was a longtime lurker and created a sign on specifically to get in on your mods), can I still get one of your mods if I send you my Arc? -Thank You


----------



## MillerMods

esunnycpf said:


> Just checking out CPF again after a long time away, had to let the flashlight addiction rest. I was signed up in the original post (in fact I was a longtime lurker and created a sign on specifically to get in on your mods), can I still get one of your mods if I send you my Arc? -Thank You



Absolutely, I'm back to doing mods, but only to "new style" Arc lights that are sent to me. PM sent, thanks.


----------



## coyote

just so everyone knows: i've been purchasing Millermods Arc AAA flashlights for years and although eric sometimes gets busy with life's chores and challenges (or in the most recent case where he can't get the needed parts), he has never ever let me down or hanging. 

he's a good man and stunning flashlight modder who has my trust and respect.

welcome back eric!


----------



## craigberesh

Well it has been what seems like a couple years. I see that I am # 58. Well I am still here. With times so hard I have not minded the wait. I do hope that my number comes up while i still can buy it.


----------



## stang68

I have two lights that I would like to have modded.


----------



## MillerMods

stang68 said:


> I have two lights that I would like to have modded.



PM sent.


----------



## daz

Hi Eric,my Millermods R2 Arc AAA arrived in the UK today..Great little light..Many thanks for making these..Keep up the good work...Daron


----------



## kimo

hi i have arcs to send in. let me know when and how to do it. thanks kimo


----------



## MillerMods

kimo said:


> hi i have arcs to send in. let me know when and how to do it. thanks kimo



PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## CodeOfLight

I am number 20 on the list. I have no light to send in.


----------



## moose

I still want my light
:wave:


----------



## kaichu dento

These are such great lights, and with all the other options out there now, unfortunately overlooked. That's why I'm pasting this mini-review from another thread that I just wrote regarding the MillerMods I just received the other day.


kaichu dento said:


> You wanted variable brightness, but with no mention of how many levels I'm going to suggest a MillerMods Arc-AAA.
> 
> My favorite light is the LF2XT and the MillerMods I just got has the ability to go even lower, is much smaller and lighter, comes on very low and "retains memory" due to the fact that as a simple twisty it's just a single twist to go to low, then immediately to high with no lag time.
> 
> I'm not looking at a Solitaire right now, but I feel that this is probably the best option for you. The one I have has the 50mA low setting, which is also available in 25mA. I'm supposed to send one of my Arcs in for a mod and the 25mA low is what I'm planning on. The one I presently have has the 240mA high, according to the sale thread I just bought it from. My opinion so far is that either the 25/50mA low and 240mA high is a perfect tiny light that is as addictive to hold as it is to use!
> 
> These have an absolutely beautiful beam and tint, which offers a gentle veil of light on low and the high level is so perfect for daily usage! They also hang very nicely for neck carry.
> 
> Although the pics have ceased to exist, this is still a very nice review of the MillerMods Arc-AAA 2-level mod.


----------



## greg c

I'd love to get in one this build. What's the approximate wait time at this point?


----------



## kaichu dento

Not sure of the turnaround time but a while back he told me to send one of my Arc's in and I wasn't able to decide which one to send at the time, so I'm just going to send one and wait till it gets done. They are wonderful for a tiny, unobtrusive light, and have a class all their own!


----------



## THE_dAY

I didn't realize MillerMods was still producing these.

IIRC, these are the only high power LED AAA lights that do not use any sort of PWM.


----------



## Steelbeach

Received mine back, and it was definitely worth the wait. My brother carries a stock Arc AAA on his keychain and when he saw the upgrade, declared, "I gotta get mine done!" Thanks Eric. :thumbsup:


----------



## blub

Is this still available and how do I go about having it done? I have the lights. Thanks


----------



## UncleFester

Has anyone heard from Eric lately?


----------

